# Diamond Razor Edge



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Looks good to me*

I handled one yesterday. A friend who is an archery dealer is very excited about them. You get a full 30# of draw weight adjustment with the 30-60 model, and lots of draw length adjustment, without a bow press. Seems like a solid little bow. It seemed very small to me, but I prefer the longer ones. A little later this year, I will let my son decide which bow he really wants. My friend sells Bowtech/Diamond, Hoyt, and Alpine youth bows. I will let him shoot and decide.


----------



## bbdropshot (May 13, 2008)

I just bought one for my son's birthday with the 15-29# limbs, and the thing is awsome, very good quality bow, the limb bolts are extra long so it realy does adjust down as much as they say it does, and a little more. Fast fast little bow, i shot it with my 350gr arrow set at 28" 29lb 201fps, that comes out to a little over 300fps if shooting ibo. the bow is just a tad heavier than some other youth models, but not bad my son is 6 now and can handle it. It took me a while to decide on a youth bow i looked at the pearson sidewinder and the pse chaos also, heard the chaos isn't nearly the bow the razor edge is.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good bow, *tons* of adjustment. Good for someone growing, or needs something that will get down to those shorter draw lengths.:thumbs_up


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

We sold tons of the original Edge bow but the Razor Edge with the huge amount of adjustability is superior. Most parents worry about their child outgrowing a bow. This makes their purchase last much, much longer. Some may never outgrow it. We've even had adults buy this bow for themselves.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I had an 8 year old boy walk into the shop last night and plunk down $375(saved allowance) for his new Razors Edge, and a doz. arrows.:thumbs_up That kids parents are raising him right. The new Edge is awesome because of the range of adjustment it has. That 8 year old last night will be able to shoot that bow all through his teens and beyond if he wants too. BowTech done good designing that one.:thumbs_up


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

i bought one for myself a few weeks ago. i have a short draw and was looking at a few different bows. tried it and couldnt believe how good it shot. i got it set to 60 lbs. and im shooting 335 grain arrows and this little bow is just driving them arrows just as good as my 70 lbs. bow. its smooth defintley a great bow for a youth or someone with a short draw. i havent chronoed it yet but will soon. the shop i went to has them flying out the door.


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

*razor edge*

I bought one for the wife,as my daughter is shooting her old bow.The razor edge was pretty impressive for speed,forgiveness,vibration,torque.I/WE shot the menace,ignition,chaos,before deciding.She has a parker buckshot now,which doesn't compare to the razor edge.The razor edge was 20 FPS FASTER, than the menace,buckshot,ignition.It goes from 30-60 lbs,if their draw length changes.Great bow.


----------



## handdrive (Oct 19, 2008)

Read my signature.... enough said.


----------



## bownutt2 (Nov 30, 2006)

It's become our #1 youth transition and womens bow. Biggest reason for youth is the range in draw weight and lenght. For kids that can pull 30# but are going to want to hunt, but don't want to have to change limbs after they master 40# as it goes all the way to 60# on the same set of limbs. You don't need a press to adjust length from 19-29#. Light, quick and our price is $330 outfitted. We haven't been able to keep them in stock, and we order them 6 at a time. 

Best of luck and good shootin'.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was trying to get my son ready to go to the shop and try one out and then he let the wind out of my sail. Told me he not interested no more. On the bright side, I'm glad he told me that before I bought it. Maybe one day.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

My first bow was the Diamond Edge and I liked it a lot. Can't go wrong with it for a youth bow.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Paul S. said:


> I had an 8 year old boy walk into the shop last night and plunk down $375(saved allowance) for his new Razors Edge, and a doz. arrows.:thumbs_up That kids parents are raising him right. The new Edge is awesome because of the range of adjustment it has. That 8 year old last night will be able to shoot that bow all through his teens and beyond if he wants too. BowTech done good designing that one.:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up to his parents.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Girlfriend just got one for Christmas... I think it is probably the sweetest youth boy I could have gotten her. Set at 40# with a 25.5" draw that little bow just whips her Epic 500's. Not to brag but she's a heck of a shot with it too.


----------



## razoredge92 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Razor edge is really worth the money*

I got one of these bows a couple months ago and is by far the best bow i have ever shot. Anybody could shoot this bow. Its quiet and short. I like it the most because axle to axle it is like 31 inches and it makes it easy about getting around with in the woods. I would recommend this bow to anybody.


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

*super nice product*

the razors edge is going to be my sons 2nd bow. he has a genesis we are looking to replace soon. if i had known better we would have bought the diamond as his 1st. the adjustments will keep him happy( and my wallet) for some time to come. to bad diamond does not offer target colors on these. before i got my bow i had even thought about this one for myself....


----------



## bartyb (Aug 10, 2009)

I owned one last year. I felt kinda funny buying it from a 15 year old,me being 36 and all :tongue:, But that all changed when I shot it. Damn nice bow. I'm getting my 8 year old a bow for his bday in July and between the Nuke Ice and the RE, I'm leaning waaay towards the RE :thumbs_up Cant beat the fact of the adjustabiity.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

only issue i have seen is when tring to adjust out some cam lean,if i got the cam perfectly straight(top cam) the one side of the split yoke rubs the cam,i had to leave a little lean in the cams to allow clearance.dont think it really has a negative effect but be aware of it if you are tinkering with one.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine is whisper quiet and smooth. shoots pretty fast too!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Bought one for my son...best youth bow out there IMO. VERY quiet, smooth, shootable and he'll be able to shoot his first deer with it. Takes the same side plates as bowtech bows and I put a set of Bob Lambeth plates on his...I'm jelious!:thumbs_up


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

This is a one-bow for all age and all size design.

19-29" adjustment without even a bow press.

30-60lb draw weight.

At 308fps, this is a competition/hunting grade bow for all ages.

I shot one, my daughter, and my wife all have the exact same model (one left hand and two right handed).

It is very accurate, yet very smooth and steady, the cam also act as a draw stop.

All in all, it is an amazing design.


----------



## RJMerrill (Dec 19, 2009)

We bought my wife one this year, she loves it. Heck, I love it.


----------



## bowhunter55945 (Mar 3, 2007)

It ROCKS!!!! Best youth bow I have found!!!!


----------



## john rambo (Jan 20, 2010)

*edge*

great bow ...bought one for my son, and i like shooting it, really easy to change draw lenth super quite, great all around bow you wont go wrong


----------



## huntdoc (Dec 11, 2002)

Can the limbs be changed out from the lighter 29#ers to the heavier ones? Want to buy the light one for my daughter and then switch limbs when she gets stronger.


----------



## chadshot (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have the lighter limbs you can take it to your dealer and he can upgrade to the 30-60 lb limbs for $50.

Only problem with the bow is my 7 year old won't put it down, will be trying turkey's this spring with it, if no luck will use shotgun later.


----------



## huntdoc (Dec 11, 2002)

Local archery shop says he doesn't think the limbs can be switched. Is he wrong? Anyone have a part number for the limbs I can give him to prove it? Anyone one have pics of the pink bow? My daughter thought that would be the one for her. Thanks for help.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

*Digital Pink Razor*

Here's your pictures of the pink model. Bought it for my girlfriend last fall. She has her fake smile on, but she loves the heck out of that bow. She always tries to tell me her bow is going to kill a 27 pointer before mine does...


----------



## MarkD1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Its a great bow for a beginner because of the draw wieght/legnth adjustment. As they progress and get stronger you can have the limbs replaced by Diamond for about $50. :wink:


----------



## DCREDFISH (Nov 17, 2008)

Got one for my little girl(12) and she loves it. I even have fun with it. Great little bow right out the box. We tricked it out a little for her with a string stop and meta peep. Really a nice shooting bow. My wife loves shooting it too.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

huntdoc said:


> Local archery shop says he doesn't think the limbs can be switched. Is he wrong?


Per the owner manual:

*the diamond exchange*
To accommodate your growing archer, Diamond has implemented The Diamond Exchange for
the Razor Edge bow. Simply bring your bow to an Authorized Diamond Dealer and for $44.99
(plus shipping to BowTech), they will coordinate upgrading your bow limbs and replacing your
string and cables. This offer is valid to the original owner only, and is subject to the draw
weight range of the Razor Edge.

http://www.diamondarchery.com/downloads/dealerdocs/DMD09_ownersmanual.pdf


----------



## buttonbukmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Razor's Edge and love it. At a 26dl I shoot 294. The adjustable cams are great to work with. I think you will like it.


----------



## huntdoc (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks to all, will be ordering soon.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

My wife shoots one, I think it's a great bow!!


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

I had my 71 year old father-in-law come to me and say he wanted to shoot a real bow instead of his crossbow. Well, we settled on a Razors Edge. Right now he's shooting 40lbs at 27.5" drawlength. To me it's a great bow, it will allow him to build up to a little higher poundage. All I know is he is excited!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Razor*

It is definatley a smooth shotin bow for a entry level bow - quite and on the money when tuned right. You would not be dissappointed with this bow - the only thing I would bring out is that the 308fps is based on 29" draw 60lb 300grn arrow. Good to know if you plan on hunting I think - I dialed mine in with a 360grn arrow and was getting some decent fps and energy... enjoy!!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

My son, now 11, started out with the original Diamond Edge(19-29) It was worth it just for the dl adjustment. He dl went up 3" over one winter. This past year he go a Razor Edge 30-60# and 18-28" dl , sight, octane rest and sling -- hard to beat for the $$:thumbs_up


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I just bought my two boys their very own big person bow. They were previously sharing a Genesis. I let them shoot two different bows, one was the Diamond Razor Edge and the other was a Mission Menace and they were able to decide on their own which one felt good. My older son picked the Razor edge and his brother picked the Mission Menace. They are both good quality bows and they both have their pros and cons. 
The Razor comes with limbs that go from 15-29# or 30-60#. The con about the Razor is that you have to send the bow in if you start with the lighter limbs and the grip on the bow doenst stay seated to the bow, it actualy seperates but no biggie. The pro about the Diamond is that the draw lenght has no affect on the draw weight. In other words you can have a 20 inch draw and still max the bow out at 60#. 
The Pros on the Mission Menace are that it has a draw weith range from I believe the low end is 17# all the way up to 52# without any limb changes. The con on the Menace is that the draw weight has a range depending on the draw lenght. In other words at a their is a max draw weight for each draw lenght. You will not be able to max the bow out at a 22 inch draw. 
Neither bow needs a press and changing the draw length is a breeze on both bows. Also, the Menace is almost a pound lighter. I personaly think the Mission is a nicer bow but my son shooting the Razor will tell you differently. The Razor is a very nice bow but the Mission(Mathews) Menace is worth a look!


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I found (and bought) a brand new '08 Edge (40 lbs limbs) today for my wife. She is a lefty, so finding a good deal on LH bow that she could pull at a decent price was pretty challenging. 

She was pretty darn happy! :darkbeer:


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm considering one of these for my 13 year old boy. Only thing I don't know, is the 30# version too heavy for a 13 year old boy who's never shot before and I wouldn't say is particularly strong in the upper chest or arms. I don;t want him to start on something that's going to ruin his body, but conversely I don;t want to start him on something he's going to outgrow very quickly if he starts with the 15# - 29# version.

Thanks. Russell.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

Flight Risk said:


> I'm considering one of these for my 13 year old boy. Only thing I don't know, is the 30# version too heavy for a 13 year old boy who's never shot before and I wouldn't say is particularly strong in the upper chest or arms. I don;t want him to start on something that's going to ruin his body, but conversely I don;t want to start him on something he's going to outgrow very quickly if he starts with the 15# - 29# version.
> 
> Thanks. Russell.


i have a 14 your old step son who weighs 126 lbs started him at 38lbs he to had never shot before, should be no problem. in fact he took his first deer with it set at that weight within six weeks of getting the bow. great bow and he does pretty well with it. he has worked his way up to 45 now.


----------



## sb6pak (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been a die hard pse shooter for about 25 years. i was looking for a new bow for my 13 year old son and i was really wanting it to be a pse. i checked out pse chaos, mission,diamond you name i looked into it. We went with the razors edge and he loves it it has enough adjustment he can be shooting when he's 30 if he wants.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Flight Risk said:


> I'm considering one of these for my 13 year old boy. Only thing I don't know, is the 30# version too heavy for a 13 year old boy who's never shot before and I wouldn't say is particularly strong in the upper chest or arms. I don;t want him to start on something that's going to ruin his body, but conversely I don;t want to start him on something he's going to outgrow very quickly if he starts with the 15# - 29# version.
> 
> Thanks. Russell.


I started in august 08 when I was 13 with a Browning Mirco Midas 3 maxed out at 30#. Had alittle trouble at first but over about 1 month it got way easier. I shot it for a year, and then got a Razor edge for Christmas. I started immediately at 38pounds no trouble. the RE is so smooth he should have no problem. 30-38# is alot without anything inbetween!


----------



## loose em (Feb 22, 2008)

You should have him shoot a bow at a shop to determine if he can comfortably pull the 30 Lbs. I have an 11 year old daughter, that is tall for her age, and she can easily pull 34 lbs. My guess is that he can, but find out at a shop. They can set the draw weight he can pull and measure it.


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

loose em said:


> You should have him shoot a bow at a shop to determine if he can comfortably pull the 30 Lbs. I have an 11 year old daughter, that is tall for her age, and she can easily pull 34 lbs. My guess is that he can, but find out at a shop. They can set the draw weight he can pull and measure it.


Thanks,

I've decided to go with a 20# bow for start, and he can progress to the Diamond at a later stage.

Russell.


----------



## Gypsy Rover (Jan 2, 2004)

*manual*

Does anyone have a copy of the manual for the Edge? Or is one availible on line?

Thanks-
Chris


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Gypsy Rover said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the manual for the Edge? Or is one availible on line?
> 
> Thanks-
> Chris


They don't put out a different manual for each model, but here's the '09 manual: 

http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=h...m/downloads/dealerdocs/DMD09_ownersmanual.pdf


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Paul S. said:


> I had an 8 year old boy walk into the shop last night and plunk down $375(saved allowance) for his new Razors Edge, and a doz. arrows.:thumbs_up That kids parents are raising him right. The new Edge is awesome because of the range of adjustment it has. That 8 year old last night will be able to shoot that bow all through his teens and beyond if he wants too. BowTech done good designing that one.:thumbs_up



This is almost exactly what I did with my son. I told him when he had 1/2 the money saved, I would pay the other half. He is 12 and got we the 30-60lb limbs. After 3 weeks of shooting it we raised the poundage up a little. We decided on that bow because of the wide range of adjustments that can be made to it over the years as he grows. Though, I'm sure once he gets into shooting a bit more, he will want to upgrade to something else. You know how kids are.


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh,

I forgot to mention that I'm going to start on this one. That way I get to train up gently (before moving to MY other bow) and then when either of my boys has worked their way up to 30#, they can then move into this one. Costs a little more to do it this way, but you then aren't pushing them into too much too soon (or me ).

Russell.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

huntdoc said:


> Local archery shop says he doesn't think the limbs can be switched. Is he wrong? Anyone have a part number for the limbs I can give him to prove it? Anyone one have pics of the pink bow? My daughter thought that would be the one for her. Thanks for help.


Had my daughter's limbs changed from 29lb to 60lb, and she shot 35lb when started, and now is up to 41lb, the bow has no problem whatsoever.

One of our friend at the club temporarily misplaced his primary bow and so he 'borrow'ed his son's Razor's Edge which was also upgraded from 29lb to 60lb, and he is shooting 60lb without any problem either.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Shop bow*

We use one for our CERTIFICATION of "SAME ARROW-SAME HOLE", and the little bow never ceases to amaze..

We usually Certify our KWIK-SHOOTERs with the bow set at 60#. But if I want to shoot it myself, it easily adjusts down to a lower poundage. Tuning is straight forward.

I am continually amazed that although little, a bow like this still has the capability of doing a "pass thru" on a Bull Elk. My neighbor did it, and loves his Edge, too....

He loves it for the tree stand...


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

both of my boys shoot one and my brother bought one for himself, all 3 bows are 40-50#, we managed to get our boys bows turned down to 35# they now shoot over 40# but the adjustability is incredible, very well priced. My youngest son is shooting 270's-280's in 3 spots 18m/20yrd with his and he is only 12.

so these bows can definitly shoot.
personal opinion here....you can't go wrong with these bows, they are an amazing biginners bow

Randy


----------



## sschlicher (Jul 23, 2007)

*Diamond Razor Edge Adjustment down from 60# to 30#*

What is the maximum turns out on the Razor Edge on the 30/60 # Bow to adjust it down to the min 30# setting? 

I have been through the 2010 Manual from Diamond and it says 10# max on all bows or 2 1/2 turns out, then just says except the Razor Edge and they don't give anymore detail.

Ordered to for my 13yr old girls from Cabelas. Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*creakin razor at pocket!*

Well just got exposed to a razor the other day. Our archery tech was working on this bow and not having any luck! the upper limb pocket was creaking and he'd take it apart and clean and do different things and would be quiet for a little while and then start creakin again. Being that I'm a tinkerer got curious. I was assisting him on this problem and he went through several scenerios and got up to speed. Had the limb off and check several things and come to conclusion the limb was rubbing in a strange way on that little plastic thing! So the cure was graphite rubbed on the componets. Its a dry lube and problem solved. I was just currently working a pinewood derby car and just happen to have some with me and we tried it and worked. Shot the bow about 40 arrows and it was a great shooting bow. really like this bow and would definetly recomend this bow for young shooters. Catch you later and happy easter.


----------



## sschlicher (Jul 23, 2007)

*What is the maximum turns out on the Razor Edge on the 30/60 # Bow to adjust it down*



sschlicher said:


> What is the maximum turns out on the Razor Edge on the 30/60 # Bow to adjust it down to the min 30# setting?
> 
> I have been through the 2010 Manual from Diamond and it says 10# max on all bows or 2 1/2 turns out, then just says except the Razor Edge and they don't give anymore detail.
> 
> Ordered to for my 13yr old girls from Cabelas. Thanks in Advance!!


Still trying to get an answer to my question. What is the max amount of turns out on the Razor Edge to adjust down from 60# to 30#? This in reference to the new 2010 30/60# model.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

that's it.. i'm getting one for my GF too. thought about the PSE chaos, but it doesn't come with that many adjustments


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

sschlicher said:


> Still trying to get an answer to my question. What is the max amount of turns out on the Razor Edge to adjust down from 60# to 30#? This in reference to the new 2010 30/60# model.


not sure about the razor edge, but most bows will give +/- you 2-3lbs per turn...

i found this

" When adjusting the 30-60 pound bow the top side of the limb is about flush with the limb pocket to get to the 30 pound weight ,with the limbs all the way in its approximately 8 full turns counter clockwise for 30 pounds. "

read it on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/DIAMOND-RAZOR-E...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item563a231f27


----------



## closeshot (Sep 25, 2009)

sschlicher said:


> Still trying to get an answer to my question. What is the max amount of turns out on the Razor Edge to adjust down from 60# to 30#? This in reference to the new 2010 30/60# model.


No more than 12 turns from peak weight.


----------



## cstoltz1 (Jun 30, 2010)

I bought the Razer Edge about A month ago. I had it adjusted down to about 32# pull. I'am 71, and I haven't got the strength like I had 40 years ago. 
It's a great bow. I changed the front sight, because its plastic. I've gotten good groups with it.
I ordered the Mission Voyager, and it should be in this week. It has a 34" A-A
So I will try and sell my Diamond Razr edge Claude


----------



## bowtechboy3 (Aug 17, 2010)

*diamond razoredge*

i bought the diamond razor edge last christmas and i love the bow i am 16 years old shooting it at 60 pounds 27in draw and its so quite and so forgiving and i love the tac driving accuarcy and it is crazy fast to best bow ever...:thumbs_up


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Its a great bow, my 14teen yearold cousin has one, my son shot on but he liked the bowtech soldier better, both great bows.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm relatively new to bow hunting and I'm looking for a good valued bow. I'm considering the Razors Edge as I can pass it on to my wife when I get a newer more expensive bow and then maybe pass it on to our future children. I would definitely be comfortable with 60lbs for deer hunting. Would this be a good bow for me? I've read about the problems with the cams rubbing the string and it coming out of sync occasionally but these problems seems rare and maybe situation specific (draw length/poundage) Any thoughts guys?


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm glad there are so many postive comments on this bow as I have just ordered one for my 12 year old boy


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

These are great little Bows for beginners. My local pro shop and my local Cabelas sell tons of these Razor Edge packages. They get great reviews and they are priced right for entry level shooters. http://www.cabelas.com/p-0066885418752a.shtml


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Good bow*

We bought one last spring for my son. (He actually found unclaimed money for me from the PA Treasury). Good bow, lots of adjustment, very quiet, smooth draw.

The only thing I would change is to give the bow a firmer back wall. Perhaps the Bowtech Soldier, a similar bow with a binary cam system, has a better well. Otherwise, the Razor's Edge is a good purchase.:teeth:


----------



## extremekiller (Dec 14, 2010)

This bow is a very good bow among others. I am 15 years old and I shoot the diamond razor edge bow and I love it. It is a very fast bow, and it delivers a clean kill. If you want to know anything else about it just ask me, and ill tell you. Thanks


----------



## AngryArcher86 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a friend with a pretty short draw length (about 22") and shes done growing. Just curious if anyone would happen to know what her max #s would be with that short of a dl on this bow?


----------

